# Christmas greeting



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

As usual in this time of the year, I want help with a Christmas greeting, 
I want to write
_
I wish you and your family a Merry Christimas and a Happy New Year, full of peace, health and blessings!_

My attempt *Veselé Vánoce a Šťastný nový rok, plný spokojnosti, zdravostní a požehnání ti a rodině přeji!

*Čau


----------



## slavic_one

My attempt:
Tobě a tvojí rodině veselé Vánoce a šťasntý Nový rok, plný klidu, zdraví i požehnání.


----------



## Plzenak

Tagarela said:


> Ahoj,
> 
> As usual in this time of the year, I want help with a Christmas greeting,
> I want to write
> 
> _I wish you and your family a Merry Christimas and a Happy New Year, full of peace, health and blessings!_
> 
> My attempt *Veselé Vánoce a Šťastný nový rok, plný spokojnosti, zdravostní a požehnání ti a rodině přeji!*
> 
> Čau


 
Přeji tobě a tvojí rodině veselé Vánoce a šťastný Nový rok plný klidu , dobrého zdraví a požehnání.


----------



## Plzenak

slavic_one said:


> My attempt:
> Tobě a tvojí rodině _*přeji* _veselé Vánoce a šťasntý Nový rok plný klidu, zdraví i požehnání.


 
vypadlo ti tam slovo *přeji*


----------



## JackReacher

Veselé Vánoce a štastný Nový rok, hodně zdraví, klidu a spokojenosti přeje ... (and your name)

with love Jack


----------



## Tagarela

Thank you all for the suggestions!

Plzenak, I didn't understand your comment.


Plzenak said:


> vypadlo ti tam slovo *přeji*


----------



## .Jordi.

Tagarela said:


> Plzenak, I didn't understand your comment.


I think he's referring to Slavic_One's attempt and says that he has missed the word _*přeji *_


----------



## slavic_one

Yes, I see now, I somehow forgot to write it. I wanted to make a sentence with that (as Tagarela didn't write it), and then I obviously get confused with his attempt and didn't write it myself neither :/ Thanks for the warning


----------



## slavic_one

Mimochodem - zdraví jako samotné neznamená zrovno i dobré zdraví, pak potrebujeme napsát jaké zdraví přejeme?


----------



## winpoj

Zdraví v tomhle kontextu znamená "dobré zdraví". Takže stačí.


----------



## Tagarela

Hi,

Thank you again for the explanations.

Now I've realiased what slavic_one asked, it would be very weird to wish someone "bad health", but perhaps it could be a Czech idiom to say "good health".


----------



## Plzenak

.Jordi. said:


> I think he's referring to Slavic_One's attempt and says that he has missed the word _*přeji *_


 

Right . Next time I´ll write in English to make you understand me .


----------



## slavic_one

winpoj said:


> Zdraví v tomhle kontextu znamená "dobré zdraví". Takže stačí.



Dík.


----------



## werrr

Tagarela said:


> As usual in this time of the year, I want help with a Christmas greeting…


And as usual in this time of the year, I have to point out that *Nový rok* means *New Year’s Day* and *nový rok* means *New Year*. Don’t wish *šťastný Nový rok* to anybody, it’s impolite to wish somebody only one single happy day.



slavic_one said:


> Yes, I see now, I somehow forgot to write it. I wanted to make a sentence with that (as Tagarela didn't write it), and then I obviously get confused with his attempt and didn't write it myself neither :/ Thanks for the warning


The verb in greetings and wishes is optional (resp a verbless phrase in accusative works as a wish), so there was nothing wrong with your sentence except of the typo in *šťastný* and of the capital *N* in *N*ový rok.

(Plzenak, you can say *veselé Vánoce všem* in the same way as *dobrou noc všem*.)


----------



## slavic_one

werrr said:


> And as usual in this time of the year, I have to point out that *Nový rok* means *New Year(’s Day*) and *nový rok* means *new year*. Don’t wish *šťastný Nový rok* to anybody, it’s impolite to wish somebody only one single happy day.
> 
> 
> The verb in greetings and wishes is optional (resp a verbless phrase in accusative works as a wish), so there was nothing wrong with your sentence except of the typo in *šťastný* and of the capital *N* in *N*ový rok.
> 
> (Plzenak, you can say *veselé Vánoce všem* in the same way as *dobrou noc všem*.)



The New Year is the day that marks the end of one year and the beginning of the next year, and is the day on which the year count is incremented.
(from Wiki)

Then you can say: "přeji plno štěstí v novém roce".

And for the "přeji", is it good to say only "Tobě a tvojí rodině veselé Vánoce" without commas, e.g. "Tobě, a tvojí rodině, veselé Vánoce" or "Tobě a tvojí rodině, veselé Vánoce"?


----------



## Barubek

Taky se hodně přeje Příjemné / Hezké prožití vánočních svátků


----------

